# Coffee Shop Occupancy/Restroom Calcs



## Sara J. R. (Nov 26, 2018)

I've tried to search the forums with no luck so here is my situation. Help!
I have a tenant space with a single ada restroom and single exit to street.
The gross SF is 1,100. 

I need the occupancy to fall at 49, or below since a coffee shop wants to move in - coffee, baked goods, tables/chairs (not fixed) etc.  Now, typically this would fall under an A-2 Assembly space, right*?* ... BUT, if I consider the seating/standing/kitchen/storage/office/mechanical/corridor spaces separately ... I could plan a space layout geting the occupancy to 49.  Magic # for exits. Does that seem logical? Here's a hypothetical example, very hypothetical:

*Table 1004.1.1*

Area Types: 
Standing (5/net) = 100sf = 20.
Seating (un-concentrated tables/chairs– 15/net) = 350sf  = 23
Kitchen (200/net) = 250sf = 2
*Business/Office (100/gross)  = 100sf = 1
*Storage/Mechanical Room (300/gross) =  100sf. = 1
*Corridor/Hallway to bathroom/mech space (unoccupied) = 120sf = xx
 *Restrooms = 80sf (if 2 are required) =  xx (** or plus 2)
_ TOTAL Occupants: 47 (* maybe 49)_

* The office, storage are calculated using gross square footage but since it's tenant space I’m assuming that this means the gross SF of the accessory space, and not the entire tenant space. That doesn't seem logical. Furthermore, the corridor is considered unoccupied. The restrooms are considered separately as well for the purposes of calculating the assembly occupancy for egress exits. (If not, then add 1-2 persons) Maintain </= 49 TOTAL occupants.

LAST QUESTION - The Big ONE: Can I get away with ONE ADA accessible restroom?!?!

Assuming, the above works. Then according to the building code (I'm in Ohio!!  - but most places are similar) If the occupancy is less than 49 persons, the occupancy classification changes to Group B.
Occupancy load under Group B is calculated per table 1004.1.1 at 1 persons per 100 gross SF. That would be an occupancy load of 11 people. _Then, per 2902.2 separate facilities shall not be required in tenant spaces with a total occupant load of 15 or less. Therefore we would only be required to provide 1 ADA accessible restroom.
_
Thoughts?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Sara J,

Your pretty good at this. Classification - B

I believe you can call that single bathroom a family or unisex bathroom that meets the accessibility requirements.


----------



## steveray (Nov 26, 2018)

You would have to use the IEBC to get fixture count relief....Such as :

810.1 Minimum fixtures. Where the occupant load of the
story is increased by more than 20 percent, plumbing fixtures
for the story shall be provided in quantities specified in the
International Plumbing Code based on the increased occupant
load.

But without knowing all of the details of the project, it is difficult to know which part of the IEBC to apply...


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 26, 2018)

No.  You may still be a B use but your actual occupant load is clearly higher based on seating alone.  Figure out the actual load for this one.


----------



## RLGA (Nov 26, 2018)

What code edition are you using?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 26, 2018)

Do you have any interior supporting columns/vent shafts, etc. You can deduct from the square footage?


----------



## north star (Nov 26, 2018)

*! = ! = !*

Sara J.R.,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !   

In the `15 IBC, Ch. 2 - Definitions, "Restrooms, Hallways,
and Storage & Utility spaces" are not considered habitable,
therefore no Occ. Loads.......I come up with 46 Occs.

Please verify the math & see what you now get.

*! = ! = !*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 26, 2018)

She did an excellent job on calculating the OL at 47 based on the use of each space as required by the code therefore 2 restrooms are required

It is a "B" occupancy however the OL is 47 as calculated

303.1.1 Small buildings and tenant spaces.
A building or tenant space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons shall be classified as a Group B occupancy.
 This just means the additional code requirements for an "A" occupancy are not required it does not mean the OL is calculated at 100 sq ft per person to reduce the plumbing fixture requirements.

The seating alone is over 15 and requires two restrooms

1004.1.2 Areas without fixed seating.
The number of occupants shall be computed at the rate of one occupant per unit of area as prescribed in Table 1004.1.2. For areas without fixed seating, the occupant load shall not be less than that number determined by dividing the floor area under consideration by the occupant load factor assigned to the function of the space as set forth in Table 1004.1.2. Where an intended function is not listed in Table 1004.1.2, the building official shall establish a function based on a listed function that most nearly resembles the intended function.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Nov 27, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> She did an excellent job on calculating the OL at 47 based on the use of each space as required by the code therefore 2 restrooms are required
> 
> It is a "B" occupancy however the OL is 47 as calculated
> 
> ...




what he said...……..


The intent of Table 1004.1.2, as well as, Section 1004.1.2, is to determine the occupant load based on the function or use of each space within the building and it has nothing to do with Chapter 3 / Occupancy classification.


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> She did an excellent job on calculating the OL at 47 based on the use of each space as required by the code therefore 2 restrooms are required
> 
> It is a "B" occupancy however the OL is 47 as calculated
> 
> ...



Only if it is "renovate to new".....What was the last use? What level of alteration or change of use is it?...The IEBC will be very forgiving as I posted in #3.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Nov 27, 2018)

steveray said:


> Only if it is "renovate to new".....What was the last use? What level of alteration or change of use is it?...The IEBC will be very forgiving as I posted in #3.




I just want to make sure I am following you here. You are not disagreeing with the proposed 47 person occupant load, but 2 rest rooms will only be required if the new 47 person occupant load is 20% higher than the previous occupant load per the IEBC?


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2018)

Sara J. R. said:


> LAST QUESTION - The Big ONE: Can I get away with ONE ADA accessible restroom?!?!



Yes Tim no disagreement on OL just whether or not they can have/ keep 1 RR...The OL could be 1000 if it only had 1 RR previously (approved of course) and as long as you were not going over 1199, I cannot make you add any RR....Depending on the work being done....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 27, 2018)

Steveray
Thanks for your clarification and I agree with your IEBC response if it is a level 2 alteration. However if it is a change of use  then IEBC 810.1 would not be applicable


----------



## Sara J. R. (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you all for chiming in ... we don't have an actual floor plan, but the use is changing. It was a salon previously. It's one of two retail spaces in a larger historic renovation ... so many headaches. The make or break it for this particular space is avoiding a second exit - which is actually an impossibility for the space. I believe that's solved. But ... looks like adding a restroom is going to be a given ...


----------



## Sara J. R. (Nov 27, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> She did an excellent job on calculating the OL at 47 based on the use of each space as required by the code therefore 2 restrooms are required
> 
> It is a "B" occupancy however the OL is 47 as calculated
> 
> ...





Thank you! This is what originally interpreted too. My law school background kicked in so I had poke around at any potential loophole moving from one section to another, "everything" is always up for debate. haha! It's obvious that the OL is 47 .... but as with any client, avoiding adding in the cost of another bathroom for a small coffee shop would be ideal.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 27, 2018)

Accessibility improvements maybe tax credits. Have your client check and see if they may qualify.
https://www.ada.gov/taxcred.htm

Law school probably told you what the big print gives away the little print take it back, when it comes to code it is what the big print require the little print and footnotes give it back
Always find the charging language that will send you to the section you are wanting to use. It will end any debate that comes up.


----------



## Sara J. R. (Nov 27, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Accessibility improvements maybe tax credits. Have your client check and see if they may qualify.
> https://www.ada.gov/taxcred.htm
> 
> Law school probably told you what the big print gives away the little print take it back, when it comes to code it is what the big print require the little print and footnotes give it back Always find the charging language that will send you to the section you are wanting to use. It will end any debate that comes up.



100%


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2018)

Salon is a B use.....


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2018)

IF it is considered a change of occupancy....

1010.1 Increased demand. Where the occupancy of an existing
building or part of an existing building is changed such
that the new occupancy is subject to increased or different
plumbing fixture requirements or to increased water supply
requirements in accordance with the International Plumbing
Code, the new occupancy shall comply with the intent of the
respective International Plumbing Code provisions.

1010.2 Food-handling occupancies. If the new occupancy is
a food-handling establishment, all existing sanitary waste
lines above the food or drink preparation or storage areas
shall be panned or otherwise protected to prevent leaking
pipes or condensation on pipes from contaminating food or
drink. New drainage lines shall not be installed above such
areas and shall be protected in accordance with the International
Plumbing Code.

1010.3 Interceptor required. If the new occupancy will produce
grease or oil-laden wastes, interceptors shall be provided
as required in the International Plumbing Code.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 27, 2018)

I would say it is a change of use under the 2012 IEBC 
Not so sure under the 2018 definition

2012 IEBC Definition
CHANGE OF OCCUPANCY. A change in the purpose or level of activity within a building that involves a change in application of the requirements of this code.

2018 IBC and IEBC Definition
[A] CHANGE OF OCCUPANCY. A change in the use of a building or a portion a building which results in one of the following:

1.    A change of occupancy classification.

2.    A change from one group to another group within an occupancy classification.

3.    Any change in use within a group for which there is a change in application of the requirements of this code.


----------



## steveray (Nov 28, 2018)

That's a good change....Didn't like the vagueness before....


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 30, 2018)

The issue may be with the health department and whether the restroom opens into a food prep area - traditionally the restrooms for salons are put at the back of a salon when in this case may be the food prep area - 

No floor plan, so adding this for consideration/discussion


----------

